# I can't see any of the news!?



## tomservo6 (Jan 28, 2009)

So I can't see any of the news and releases in the center of the front page anymore. I can see the nav bars on either side but that's it. I should actually say that most of the time I can't see the center part; somedays I'll load it up and it will work. I'm using the latest IE and have gone into the site customization and switched between "modern" and "classic" but there's no difference. Any suggestions other than switching browsers?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 28, 2009)

It may just be a compatibility problem. When you say "the latest IE", do you mean IE8, or 7? Because nothing on the forum has been tested with IE8. If that's the case, you may have no option but to use a different browser when it comes to navigating GBAtemp. At least not until we can fix the issue (if it is indeed on our end).


----------



## dice (Jan 28, 2009)

Well whatever's causing this, it's certainly from your end. I've just done a check with IE (version 6) and it's running perfectly on both skins. This is also the first I've heard of anyone having such problems.



Spoiler


----------



## Advi (Jan 28, 2009)

My Opera doesn't show it either.


----------



## tomservo6 (Jan 30, 2009)

I am indeed using IE 7 and still nothing. This only started happening recently since the new skins went up. Weird.


----------



## Costello (Feb 2, 2009)

wow, I can't belive this went unnoticed for so long.

I think I've fixed the issue now, please let me know if the problem occurs again.


----------



## kobykaan (Feb 2, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> wow, I can't belive this went unnoticed for so long.
> 
> I think I've fixed the issue now, please let me know if the problem occurs again.




would of noticed but most of us are either too OLD to notice or too busy answering questions on R4's


----------



## tomservo6 (Feb 2, 2009)

Whatever you did worked. It was weird because it worked on my office machine which used the same IE version that my home machine uses where it didn't work. It works on both now, though.


----------

